# mesa dual rectifier blue angel used and for sale...



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi folks...
can someone please put me out of my misery and go buy this amp.
I saw it today and its driving me nuts.
Just came in used at the L&M Guelph store.... its only $450.00

I have the cabinet but I should not really buy another amp....

IF you don't know about the Mesa blue angel...its worth a quick Google...

Someone is going to get a dammed good amp..

G.

I forgot to mention is only the head version not the combo.
It looks just like this.
I feel like a bloody Mesa salesman...and NO I'm not getting a commission...


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

exhausted said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know your tired but if you have something to say, why not say it.

G.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

:sAng_scream:

I'm tempted to somehow ask the store here to get it sent here but that's just silly. I had a 1x12 many years ago and didn't appreciate how awesome it truly was.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Go buy it, it will haunt you if you don't. You'd make money on resale.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont know anyone with money


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> I dont know anyone with money


I thought for sure this would be right up your ally Budda ....

as for mrmatt1972 comments...that's not helpful ...lol
I have a nice 10" (eminence) and 12 " (weber) cabinet that would be great with that dammed amp....

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

go get it G
go get it G
go get it G
go get it G
go get it G
go get it G
go get it G
go get it G


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

shut up Dave...
G.




greco said:


> go get it G
> go get it G
> go get it G
> go get it G
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> shut up Dave...
> G.


Can't...too much fun!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Can't...too much fun!


This will shut you up...

Wanna split the amp with me ( should be 250 each).
When its your turn to play it...you get to use my cabinet also....

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> This will shut you up...


I guess I will shut up now...it is getting too expensive not to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dunno if it would be up my alley - its not a traditional voiced recto which may or may not be a good flavour to me. 

Is it still around?


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

mmmm im after a new amp and happen to have a mesa cab in storage thats not being used. is the blue angel still around?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd call l&m - any of them can look it up.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I should be able to drop by on Wednesday noon time..
I'll let you know if its still there...

G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI Folks

Good news for ONE
bad news for the rest.

The amp is SOLD ...

G.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the update.. probably best it sold..


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Alistair6 said:


> mmmm im after a new amp and happen to have a mesa cab in storage thats not being used. is the blue angel still around?


HAve you thought of selling the Masa cab?
IF reasonable, I may be interested.

G.


----------

